

Wishing on a shooting star in Japan with man-made meteors - danboarder
http://news.yahoo.com/wishing-shooting-star-japan-man-made-meteors-055855884.html

======
danboarder
The Uber of meteors... only in Japan. From the article:

"One Japanese start-up is hoping to deliver shooting stars on demand and
choreograph the cosmos.

Lena Okajima, who holds a doctorate in astronomy, says her company -- ALE --
is intending to launch a micro satellite that can eject shooting stars at
exactly the right time and place to put on a celestial show.

These balls -- whose chemical formula is a closely-guarded secret -- will race
through the atmosphere at around 7-8 kilometres (up to five miles) a second,
glowing brightly from the friction created by smashing into the air."

